# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  فخر الصناعة الاردنية

## معاذ ملحم

الفينكس 
 (تطوير دبابه M-60 )
 Phoenix M60  

مشروع فينكس هو مشروع يعنى بتطوير دبابة م 60 أ 1 ودبابة م 60 أ 3 من خلال تحسين أداء رماية الدبابة أثناء الحركة، قوة النار، دقة الإصابة والأنظمة الميكانيكية في حالتي الدفاع والهجوم.

مراحل تنفيذ المشروع
- مرحلة تطوير نظام ضبط الرمي 

تم استبدال نظام ضبط القديم TTS بنظام IFCS الجديد من شركة ريثيون الأمريكية وذلك ليتمكن الرامي من مشاهدة الهدف ليلاً ونهاراً مما يحسن الأداء بشكل كبير بما فيها الرماية الدقيقة والإصابة من الطلقة الأولى أثناء الحركة . يحتوي البرج على الجيل الثاني من النظم التكنولوجية لأجهزة ضبط الرمي والمراقبة الحرارية وأيضاً يحتوي على أجهزة تقدير مدى ليزرية أمنة مما يؤدي إلى رفع كفاءة وفاعلية الدبابة القتالية وزيادة قدرتها على البقاء (دقة ، سرعة مشاغلة ورمي أثناء الحركة). 


This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 229KB. 



- مرحلة تطوير قوة النار

تم تطوير قوة النار من خلال استبدال المدفع القديم عيار 105 ملم بمدفع جديد من عيار 120 ملم أملس (L50 CTG) من تصميم شركة (RUAG) السويسرية وتطوير اردني سويسري جنوب افريقي ، حيث يعطي الدبابة قوة نار كبيرة تضاهي ما توفره أحدث الدبابات ، كما يمكن الدبابة من استعمال الذخائر المخصصة لحلف الناتو وذخائر اليورانيوم من عيار 120 ملم والخاصة بالسبطانات الملساء بالإضافة لتزويد البرج معبيء ذخيرة شبة أوتوماتيكي وجهاز تدوير برج متطور. 


- مرحلة الحماية الإضافية

تتم تأمين الحماية الإضافية بطاقم الدبابة من خلال إضافي (TERA)، بالإضافة لتزويد الدبابة بجهاز استشعار ليزري يقوم بإنذار طاقم الدبابة بأية أجهزة مراقبة معادية لتعطي الطاقم الوقت الكافي للتخفي والمناورة. 





- مرحلة تطوير قابلية الحركة

رفع قدرة محرك الدبابة من (750 HP) إلى (950 HP) وصندوق التروس من موديل CD- 850 إلى CD-1000 بالإضافة إلى استبدل نظام التعليق القديم بنظام مستقبل (زيتي هوائي) مما يعطي الآلية مرونة المناورة، الحركة ومشاغلة الأهداف بدقة وزيادة تسارع الآلية. 

المواصفات الفنية 
- المدفع 
يتميز المدفع بوجود مزلق عمودي شبة آلي. 
مسافة الارتداد: 440 ملم. 
أقصى مسافة ارتداد: 450 ملم. 
قوة الارتداد: 290 كيلو نيوتن. 
أقصى ارتداد: 390 كيلو نيوتن. 
سرعة الانطلاق للقذيفة: 1680 م / ث. 
ضغط الغاز: 7400 بار. 
الوزن على جهاز الارتفاع: 3780 كغم. 
كتلة الارتداد: 1860 كغم. 
وزن السبطانة (مع برميل الغاز): 1120 كغم. 
معدل الرماية: 6-10 طلقات / دقيقة. 


- أنظمة المراقبة وضبط الرمي 
مقدرة مدى ليزرية (آمنة للمستخدم) ذات مدى 200-9995 م. 
نظام رؤية حراري من الجيل الثاني (240 × 4). 
جهاز تبريد ذو كفاءة عالية (هادئ). 
نظام تثبيت المحور لجهاز الرؤية الخاص بالرامي. 
جهاز تحسس للميل والحركة. 


توصيلات كهربائية حديثة قابلة لإضافة أية أجهزة جديدة مستقبلاً. 
- جهاز الانذار الليزري
التغطية النصف كروية حتى (-30 درجة) و طول الموجة من(0,5- 1,8) مم. 
يستطيع تغطية موجات من 500 -1600 نانو متر. 
احتمالية الاستشعار 
95% للنبض الأحادي. 
99% للنبض المتعدد. 
وقت الاستشعار أقل من 100 مل / ثانية. 


- القدرة على البقاء 
إضافة تدريع إضافي للهيكل والبرج . 
تعديل مقر وأسلوب خزن الذخيرة . 
تعديل نظام التحكم بحركة البرج والمدفع ليصبح كهروميكانيكي. 
تعديل برمجة نظام التثبيت. 


- قابلية الحركة 
رفع قدرة المحرك إلى 950 حصان ميكانيكي من شركة جنرال داينمكس. 
تعديل نظام التروس إلى موديل CD 1000 ليتناسب مع معطيات المحرك المعدل. 
نظام تقنية هواء محسن. 


تعديل نظام التعليق ليصبح غازي – هيدروليكي. 
تعديل وتطوير العجل الشغال. 

بعد تجربه الدبابه بالساحه الاردنيه ونجاحها في جميع الاختبارات،، حيث اجريت عليها تجارب اطلاق ذخائر حيه بوضعيه الثبات وبوضعيه الحركه وابدت نتائج عاليه في دقه الاصابه ،،كما تم اختبار قدره محركها للعمل في البيئه الاردنيه الصحراويه الصعبه ،،ثم تم اختبار الدروع التفاعليه الاردنيه وقدرتها على توفير مستوى عالي من الحمايه للدبابه والطاقم ،، تقرر ادخال هذه الدبابه الرائعه للخدمه في القوات المسلحه الاردنيه وتمت لغايه اليوم تطوير ما يقارب 250 دبابه من اصل 400 دبابه M-60 يمتلكها الاردن 


شاركت الدبابه الاردنيه في العديد من المعارض الدوليه ،، حيث شاركت في معرض Sofex 2006 ومعرض Iedx 2007 ومعرض Sofex 2008 وذلك لرغبه الاردن ومركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتطوير والتصميم لتسويق الدبابه عربيا ،، وقد حازت الدبابه على ثقه المملكه العربيه السعوديه فوقعت الصفقه لتطوير الاسطول السعودي من الدبابه M-60 للمستوى الاردني في الدبابه الفينكس

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا عبدالله على المرور

----------

